# What's the last TV show you watched?



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

We're digging the Sci Fi marathon of "Land of the Lost" - one of my fav's as a kid.....


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Me too - sleestacks rule! Man, I'd forgotten how cheesy that show was...


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

We watched the "Bones" marathon all afternoon...didn't get anything done that we needed to do today.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Last show I watched was House, love that guy!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

America's Funniest Home Videos


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Uh, TVs 50 funiest phrases


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Jon and Kate Plus Eight, I'm a junkie, I know, I need help.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Ghost Hunters


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Desperate Housewives. Gotta have SOMETHING to do while prop making!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

The Office
I watched two seasons in less than a week...I think I'm obsessed!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm trying to get through the backlog of Chuck, 24 and Fringe on my DVR. I think I'm up to March now.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

prison break


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Groundhog Day (I know, it's a movie, but it was on TV).


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

That '70s Show


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Watching a few Midsomer Murders that we got on Netflix.

Hubby just picked up seasons 2 and 3 of Supernatural, so we'll probably be starting them soon.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh, I love Supernatural. It's my favorite show!

But the last show I watched was House.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Roxy and I are watching True Blood (picked up on DVD since we don't get HBO)


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

Supernatural ! last night.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The season ender for "Heros" (on DVR)


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Ghosthunters.

"You'd be surprised how many mysteries you can solve, being a plumber." LOL!
(good bkgrd fodder while assembling my daughter's Saccagawea costume for school entirely with a hot glue gun - who needs thread!!)


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

The local news...


----------

